# Ducato 2.8 fuel thingy help



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

l have a 2000 2.8 ducato and on top of the intercooler on the back of the rocker cover is a fuel something with a small solenoid on it and a couple of 6mm pipes,one of them is rusty and will need replacing asap as we are away on friday for a month ,can anyone tell me what it is and if l can buy just the pipesor will it be the whole thing and where can l get one fast help please


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
My Hymer is on a 2000 2.8 Ducato but I don't recognise what you are describing. I don't have an intercooler on or near the rocker cover.
Why do you think you have to replace the pipe just because of a bit of rust?

Can you take a photo?


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

*oops*

ok the rocker cover has a fixing on the right and directly behind that is a fuel valve of some kind on top of a aluminium box the length of the rocker cover almost. the fuel pipe goes into it from the tank l guess and it splits into about three other outlets in metal 6 mm pipe with a small solenoid and a single wire on the end of it,i guess its an air box or something at the back of the rocker cover because it has one 3 inch pipe going into it
the fuel thing is only on top of it and bolted to the air box thingy with 2 bolts

can put pictures on the email but this thing is to hard


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Sending an attachment is the same on here as it is in email.

Just go down to "add an attachment" and browse for your picture.


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

l can do it .......

this may help its at the back on the right on top of the silver thing


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

*close up*

he we go


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

*this is easy*

will do a blog on my trip know l can do this picy thing cool.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Dont recognise it but yes you are right it does look like it will fail soon, preventitive maintenance is better than breakdown.
Chris


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

If it is near the solenoid it is most likely the fuel pipe to to with the cold start device. Take the photo to the Fiat agent and they will order you one over night.
Lin


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
Just had a look at mine and it is exactly the same with just a little less rust. Those pipes are fairly thick so I'd have a go at cleaning them first with nothing too abrasive.
The aluminium thing is the inlet manifold as unfortunately we don't have an intercooler.
This engine is the best starter I have had in 48 years of car/van ownership it's absolutely instant. Is yours the same?


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

*yes*

it is the best starter is the world

l think it is the cold start as well

if i clean it and then it leaks its round the wrong way it needs to not be cleaned just replaced as when it leaks it will stay in the drive not driven to the garage,

many thanks for all your help


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Skid,
Can you let us know how you get on as I might be next to visit Fiat


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

*here you go*

All Fiat ducato owners will want to know this part is no longer available from Fiat ,dont know where to go with this now


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I seem to have one with a similar amount of rust.

Ray.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I think you could get one made, try a disiel pump repairer or a hydrolic workshop I use to make up pipes using unions like the ones in the picture for forklift trucks.

The pipes are quiet thick so unless they have deep rust pits they should be okay.

Andy


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I know I have put this chaps name up before, but try contacting Mike Chubb at No1Gear.com or give him a call on 0146067000 or 07976709156. He knows most things about Fiat Ducatto type vehicle and even gets parts manufactured when no longer available.
He has helped several people out onj these pages before.
Alan


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

raynipper said:


> I seem to have one with a similar amount of rust.
> 
> Ray.


Me too, but with a lesser amount of rust.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

How old is the vehicle, if it is less than 10 years then Fiat should be able to supply the part.
Have you tried online web sites for braking vehicles such as parts247, brakers yard or parts gateway. Goggle them.
Lin


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

OK so do we have a definitive answer as to what it actually is? And what it does?

Whether it's available or not, it would be great to know what it is! 

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Come on Dave, pay attention! It is a thingy!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Skid,
Just gave my cold start device plumbing a clean with kitchen towel and the rust came off no problem leaving a solid pipe . I've smeared it with waxoyl.
We do have an intercooler and it is alongside the main radiator on the off side. The cold start device feeds into the end of the pipe that leads from the intercooler to the inlet manifold.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just been out to look at ours, and it looks like a fairly new one so may be it's been replaced already, but it'll get some TLC very soon.


----------

